# Boas > Tree Boas >  ETB Hasn't Eaten In 3 Months

## wnateg

Hello,

My emerald tree boa has not eaten in around 3 months. I took her to the vet because her head was swollen around a month and a half ago, but it turned out it was related to her shed, so I chalked up her not eating to being in shed, but now she is still not eating. I have tried to feed her f/t small and medium rats multiple times during this period, and she will not strike. She has struck one time and coiled, but then dropped it.

Previously she was a great eater; I have fed her f/t small / medium rats consistently.

Her heat is 80 ambient and hot spot 87. I have a mistking mist 3 times / day.

The only other thing I have changed is moving her from my living room to my closet (converted to reptile room).

Any thoughts?

Thank you!

----------


## wnateg

Bump. Thank you.

----------


## Bogertophis

I have no experience with these, but has the amount of light changed in the new location?  Anything else different in her enclosure?

----------

_wnateg_ (11-18-2019)

----------


## Bodie

Couple of general questions.  Do you feed her after lights out?  Do you heat up the prey before offering?  After lights out,  does she actively move around the cage or get into that ETB hanging hunting position.  With mine,  she will only eat in the dark and i blast the little rat with heat before offering.  Also how old is your ETB?

----------

_wnateg_ (11-18-2019)

----------


## wnateg

> I have no experience with these, but has the amount of light changed in the new location?  Anything else different in her enclosure?


Not particularly, I light the enclosure with a big led strip on a timer. I havent changed much, I think I changed the misting schedule a little bit.




> Couple of general questions.  Do you feed her after lights out?  Do you heat up the prey before offering?  After lights out,  does she actively move around the cage or get into that ETB hanging hunting position.  With mine,  she will only eat in the dark and i blast the little rat with heat before offering.  Also how old is your ETB?


I feed later in the day but just before lights out so I can see, as it's really dark in there. She moves around a lot at night, but I have seen her in hunting position too. The rats I feed are HOT, so I definitely dont think that's an issue. I dont have an exact age, but she's an adult.

----------


## dakski

Also no experience with ETB's, however, I feed all my snakes with lights out. I have Phillips smart lights in my reptile area and set it to 10%. Even if you can use a nightlight, to mimic moonlight, and so you can see, that might help.

----------

_wnateg_ (11-18-2019)

----------


## wnateg

> Also no experience with ETB's, however, I feed all my snakes with lights out. I have Phillips smart lights in my reptile area and set it to 10%. Even if you can use a nightlight, to mimic moonlight, and so you can see, that might help.


Wasnt an issue with previous feedings, but I will try it.

----------

_dakski_ (11-17-2019)

----------


## Bodie

When you said that she does roam and/or gets in her hunting position when lights go out is a good thing.  She is definitely in hunting mode.  You should try to feed her in a dark cage with her in that mode and see if it makes a difference.  They are normally nocturnal and feed at night anyway.  When I feed mine, my snake room is completely dark.  All cage and room lighting is off.  I use a little small flashlight (not a bright led one, but a cheapo that puts out that soft yellow light), open her cage, blash the rat with heat, dangle it with some forceps and she is all over it.  Mine wouldn't eat with lights on if her life depended on it.  Give it a shot and keep us informed.

----------

*Bogertophis* (11-24-2019),_wnateg_ (11-18-2019)

----------


## wnateg

Tried about an hour and a half after lights out, and still no dice. I blasted it with heat. Sort of sniffs it, but no strikes.

----------


## dakski

> Tried about an hour and a half after lights out, and still no dice. I blasted it with heat. Sort of sniffs it, but no strikes.


Sorry to hear this. 

Where did you get him? Are there any breeders you know or where you got him from that can help?

I wish I could help more, but know almost nothing about the species. Also not sure who on here does (regulars anyway). 

Keep us posted.

----------


## wnateg

> Sorry to hear this. 
> 
> Where did you get him? Are there any breeders you know or where you got him from that can help?
> 
> I wish I could help more, but know almost nothing about the species. Also not sure who on here does (regulars anyway). 
> 
> Keep us posted.


I got her from a friend that owns a pet store, but we had a falling out. I'll see if I can find any facebook groups.

----------


## AbsoluteApril

The misting x3 a day seems overkill but if that's what you've always done, then I wouldn't change it.
Were other snakes moved into the closet/reptile space as well? Are they all doing okay?
My first thought was something about the move, maybe a temp got changed or something in the new space that smells off?
Reviewed with my bf and his dad (they keep a few etbs) and their only advice was to possible try a different type of feeder, such as rabbit, guinea pig or hamster.
I hope she's okay!!

----------

_wnateg_ (11-26-2019)

----------


## wnateg

> The misting x3 a day seems overkill but if that's what you've always done, then I wouldn't change it.
> Were other snakes moved into the closet/reptile space as well? Are they all doing okay?
> My first thought was something about the move, maybe a temp got changed or something in the new space that smells off?
> Reviewed with my bf and his dad (they keep a few etbs) and their only advice was to possible try a different type of feeder, such as rabbit, guinea pig or hamster.
> I hope she's okay!!


Thanks for bringing it up to them; I am waiting on a few fb messages from breeders too.

The misting schedule has been varying trying to figure out the best schedule. I was thinking of decreasing it, so she isnt being hit by water all time, fluctuating her temps. The one other snake in that room is doing well, eating consistently on chicks. The temp increased slightly, but more inline with the suggested range anyway.

I can try to feed her one of the chicks, but I figured if she was eating consistently on rats, that wouldn't be the issue, but I suppose something new could spark a feeding response. I'll give it a shot!

----------


## Danger noodles

I have zero experience with these but if u moved into a smaller in closed space wouldnt your humidity be easier to keep constant? I have one of the humidity readers that tells u the high and low for the day as well as the high and low for the temps. I got it at Walmart for $10. Have u tried that to see whats happening thought the day?

Also I wouldnt be scared to try a chick to see if it sparks something inside her to eat again

 regardless good luck!!

----------

_wnateg_ (11-26-2019)

----------


## wnateg

> I have zero experience with these but if u moved into a smaller in closed space wouldn’t your humidity be easier to keep constant? I have one of the humidity readers that tells u the high and low for the day as well as the high and low for the temps. I got it at Walmart for $10. Have u tried that to see what’s happening thought the day?
> 
> Also I wouldn’t be scared to try a chick to see if it sparks something inside her to eat again
> 
>  regardless good luck!!


You'd think but that screen on the exo terra evaporates humidity like crazy, even with a water feature in the tank. And I cant switch it to plexiglass because of the heat bulb. I'm exploring options though. And it's difficult to cover the screen because of the heat bulb and led light strip.

By the end of the day, it drops back down to 60%. I've checked on it before the mister kicks on.

Yea, I'm going to try the chick for sure.

----------


## 303_enfield

I don't have an ETB yet. Can you try a fresh gassed rat? If she doesn't take it you can freeze it an try again in two weeks. Check your local farm store or livestock auctions for some live peeps. Or better yet Button Quail!

Good luck!

----------


## wnateg

She ate! Tried a chick, and she took it instantly. I also had lowered the temps slightly and decreased the misting at the advice of a breeder, but I think it was the chick that did the trick. I learned nothing from my scrub to have waited this long to try a chick, but better late than never.

Warning: blood!

----------

_AbsoluteApril_ (11-30-2019),*Bogertophis* (11-30-2019),_dakski_ (12-01-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

That's great news!   :Dancing Carrot:   Now you know what she wants.

----------


## wnateg

> That's great news!    Now you know what she wants.


Yea I feel it's so strange for her to be eating rats reliably then suddenly be like no, now I want chicks. But I buy them for my scrub anyway, so no harm done really.

The chicks are a little small, as they are smaller than a small rat, but I have quail on the way, so I'll be trying those.

----------

*Bogertophis* (12-01-2019)

----------


## AbsoluteApril

Great news!
 :Smile:

----------


## Bodie

> She ate! Tried a chick, and she took it instantly. I also had lowered the temps slightly and decreased the misting at the advice of a breeder, but I think it was the chick that did the trick. I learned nothing from my scrub to have waited this long to try a chick, but better late than never.
> 
> Warning: blood!



Glad she ate for ya!   I know it's a huge stress release.  As far as why she change her taste, who knows.  Bottom line is she ate for you.  Congrats my man

----------

_dakski_ (12-01-2019),_wnateg_ (11-30-2019)

----------


## Bogertophis

> Yea I feel it's so strange for her to be eating rats reliably then suddenly be like no, now I want chicks. But I buy them for my scrub anyway, so no harm done really.
> 
> The chicks are a little small, as they are smaller than a small rat, but I have quail on the way, so I'll be trying those.


Sounds like she's turning pretty "human" to me?   Now & then, I just gotta have Cornish game hens.   :Very Happy:

----------

_wnateg_ (12-01-2019)

----------


## wnateg

Ate the quail!

----------

Bodie (12-07-2019),*Bogertophis* (02-11-2020),_GoingPostal_ (02-11-2020)

----------


## OkamiFlautist

> Ate the quail!


That's great to hear!!  :Smile:  

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk

----------

_wnateg_ (12-08-2019)

----------


## wnateg

She's been eating very well (medium quail).

And I had her probed at the vet today and shes a girl! I am thinking about buying a male and trying my hand at breeding.

----------

dr del (02-13-2020)

----------

